# Street Fighter X Tekken Confirmed for PC



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2011)

Street Fighter x Tekken producer confirmed the game will be coming to PC.

Although the PC release will not be simultaneous to the console release (which is on march,6) Yoshinori Ono confirmed that development of the PC version has already begun.

So, what does this make? First ever Tekken game on PC 

Souce:

Street Fighter X Tekken striking consoles March 6 - News at GameSpot


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh what a great news!
its really good . Btw i play Tekken 5 in all its splendour on my pc.

But this is really great news.
thank you vamsi.

*Though i was waiting for Tekken 7 on pc.

Also i'll buy it when ultimate edition will come. CAPCOM is very bad in updates of games.*


----------



## mitraark (Oct 16, 2011)

Street Fighter and Tekken are from the same developers ? Sorry i didn;t know 

Good to hear  Although i felt playing SF4AE on PC was not as enjoyable as on a PS2


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

^ no Street fighter is of CAPCOM and Tekken is of NAMCO.

And yes *i know that fighting games are not so popular on pc same as rts on consoles . But this is due to only controls , you can't connect mice to ps2 but you can connect "PS2 controller" to PC.

I play Tekken :tag tournament and Tekken 5 on my pc with a usb controller and have all the fun.

So PC with controller is as good for fighting games as Consoles.*


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome news. Thanks a lot vamsi.  looking forward to it.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome news!!! This might just be my entry to this gens fighting games after Street Fighter on NES.


----------



## Alok (Oct 19, 2011)

Street fighter is dominating part of this game . So it'll be 2d like sf4.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent news.

I love button smashing games like these


----------



## Alok (Jan 5, 2012)

here is cg trailer

[YOUTUBE]1QoqP0-dCaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

Man I am impressed by this trailer....

[YOUTUBE]KLQ1aCOSQos[/YOUTUBE]

eagerly waiting for this game now

pandora mode is something new & also 2X2 fighting....

[YOUTUBE]PPaM55ayBvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2012)

Man this really something. Real nice trailers, looking forward for this game.


----------



## dalbir (Jan 19, 2012)

its really a great news .........
thanks

thanks for information 
i m very much interested in this game


----------



## Alok (Jul 25, 2012)

Played it last night , its really great title in sf series. Art design and graphics are cool. Environment scenaries are immersive. 
Tag system , launch and grab , special cambos adding gem to gameplay.
Played with Paul+Law. . . AND AS USUAL WITH SF GAME , FINAL BOSS "Akuma"  IS ANNOYING UNBEATABLE


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

^got this game but on pending list right now

bcoz....


Spoiler



Fallout 3 is keeping me busy


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 25, 2012)

From where you got the game? In flipkart it is not showing for the PC Version.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ get it from steam or nextworld.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 30, 2012)

I could not find the PC version in nextworld. Can you provide the link please.. And in steam it is quoting $50,  I have to wait for sale time then.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes better wait for sale time and check steam regularly for the offers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

Started playing this...
Graphics is really awesome (and u know its cell-shaded)
Capcom has introduced new styles (by removing previous super EX moves)
they are Cross Art,Super Art,Cross Assault etc
and Tag team play is really addicting..there is also a new Pandora move.

as of now I can see 38 Characters (both Tekken + SF)
also the new improved tutorial is excellent (u must complete the tutorial before entering into Arcade mode)
oh man and there is lots of button smashing (if u love that then its a must play)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2012)

so hoe is JIM looking in cell shaded graphics. LOL.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> so hoe is JIM looking in cell shaded graphics. LOL.



It's Jin Kazama...looking good 
as if it feels like all characters of Tekken are of SF Series....


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah right, forgot the name. Been a long time since I played any tekken games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah right, forgot the name. Been a long time since I played any tekken games.



Start to play it as soon as u get it...
SF4 -> SSF4 & now SFXTekken are all excellent arcade games.
also now Namco is developing TekkenXSF  (but for consoles )


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2012)

I have already played SF4 & SF4AE. Just have to play this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

Poison is sexiest character in this game... 



gameranand said:


> I have already played SF4 & SF4AE. Just have to play this one.


I knew that..I was pointing to SFXTekken


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh OK. Yeah will surely play this one as soon as I get it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

Game is almost complete..only last character to take is Ogre...rest all story completed...

now I'm looking for DLC characters...


----------



## Alok (Oct 3, 2012)

^ But last character is Akuma ! !


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ But last character is Akuma ! !



I mean the character which I use to play not the Boss Battle with Akuma...
Btw your favourite Paul Phoenix is also there with parter Lee (their is ending is also hilarious)


----------



## Alok (Oct 3, 2012)

^ Yeah Paul got some powerful sf style cambos  , i liked this game , new cross moves adds much fun to core street fighter style.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok..so completed with all the characters 

is DLC available through windows live? or other official way?


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 15, 2012)

great game ....my fav is hwoarang...love his kicks ...


----------



## Deadman (Apr 11, 2014)

*Street Fighter X Tekken*

After getting tired of single player campaigns in fps this game is my latest addiction though its a little old. I wonder why this game is not been discussed here. Its hell of fun in single player as well as MP.
Anyone played tell me your fav players.
My favourite pair is rolento and ryu.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Street Fighter X Tekken*

Street Fighter X Tekken Confirmed for PC

Continue there.


----------

